# Spicy Bites TNT



## Russell (Apr 22, 2005)

For 24 "Spicy Bites"
24 Large slices of pepperoni. Usually found by the lunchmeats
24 1/2 inch cubes of Pepper Jack cheese.
24 Toothpicks

Take one piece of pepper jack, and place it in the middle of the pepperoni. Fold and stick a toothpick in. Great for appetizers or cocktail parties.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 22, 2005)

That sounds easy enough.
I love easy!
Thanks!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 22, 2005)

Welcome back, fish! We've missed you!


----------



## Vegas Girl (May 17, 2005)

That sounds real good and easy for the graduation party.  Any ideas on something I could stick the toothpicks in instead of just having the appetizers laying down on a plate?


----------



## auntieshelly (May 17, 2005)

Vegas Girl ~  Try using  a head of red or green cabbage.  You may have to trim the cabbage stem so it sits flat on the plate or cut the cabbage in half and put the cut side down on the plate ~ then you will have two holders for your appetizers.   Put crackers and other nibbles around the edge of the plate.  You may want to put a black or green olive on some of the picks with the meat and cheese ~ adds a different taste and looks sooooo fancy!  Enjoy!!


----------



## jkath (May 17, 2005)

great idea, Auntieshelly!

My mom always told us that food always tastes better in a pretty presentation.


----------



## Vegas Girl (May 17, 2005)

Great idea - thanks!


----------



## lyndalou (May 18, 2005)

The other evening we were at a friend's house for drinks, and she served us fried chorizo bites on a toothpick with a slice of banana. It was great.


----------

